# How to Sell T-shirt worldwide via online



## hanger1234 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am new for this forum. I am wonder how to sell my t-shirt online to all Country in this world? I am from Singapore & Malaysia.

How to promote my site / url so that people know about my website? Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For promotion tips, read through the T-Shirt Marketing section of the forum and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Tracy & Chris - Welcome and Good Luck - There's no easy answer to your question. Just start researching every thing you can on T-shirts and ecommerce. T-Shirt Forums is a great place to start.


----------



## bailey (Jun 11, 2007)

Besides promoting your website, you have to also know the custom regulations, laws and agrements between the countries you ship and Singapore & Malaysia. 

good luck


----------



## sohail (Mar 21, 2007)

get some one to generate leads in other countries. get distributors, resellers who can promote your product and redirect the customers to your website. they can work on comission basis.


----------



## georgiatshirts (Mar 26, 2014)

Easy way to sell online is martuy. quick, secure and safe. Loving it!


----------



## Michael Gray (Sep 10, 2015)

hanger1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new for this forum. I am wonder how to sell my t-shirt online to all Country in this world? I am from Singapore & Malaysia.
> 
> How to promote my site / url so that people know about my website? Thanks


First of all, you should have your own website and it should be attractive too, second thing digital marketing should e btrong which makes your ranking up in google. There's many other way to sell your t-shirts worldwide, use facebook, Twitter, Instagram for marketing purpose.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Selling is one thing but sending cost....that's your problem. A 20$ shirt with 50$ sending cost is not going to give you much orders no matter how great your marketing is. T-shirts in the regular mail "get lost" all the time so you need upc/dhl/DPD etc

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Another bump of an 8-year-old thread by someone probably just promoting a business.

Note that the thread starter hasn't even been on the forum since 2008, so we're a little late here


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahah didn't see that sorry

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Have you ever tried Email marketing with offer? If not then you shpuld start it because nowadays there are lots of t-shirts vender do that easily. You just need to get service from email marketing provider or also you can do it by yourself.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

hanger1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new for this forum. I am wonder how to sell my t-shirt online to all Country in this world? I am from Singapore & Malaysia.
> 
> How to promote my site / url so that people know about my website? Thanks


Hello,

I would like to suggest you to choose a complete web to print solutions for you t-shirt store. There are dozens of web to print solutions provider available in the market. It helps you to set-up your business very fast with low cost and also promote your business. 

I think you got my point. If you have any concern regarding web to print, feel free to ask me.

Thanks


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

hanger1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new for this forum. I am wonder how to sell my t-shirt online to all Country in this world? I am from Singapore & Malaysia.
> 
> How to promote my site / url so that people know about my website? Thanks


For me the best way to promote your site online worldwide without a cost is to make a facebook business page before creating a website.Post all your t-shirt designs there to test any responses,comments,orders,likes and shares.In this way you already have a presence online while you are creating a website,Then after you've done your website you can put your website link on the page every time you post a design.


----------



## ldsteez1 (Nov 30, 2016)

If you want to sell your t-shirts online you should advertise it using social media. It helps a lot for me, I have my online t-shirt and I'm selling it using social media and classified ads. 

LDS TEEZ


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Look at the start date of the thread. Tracy and Chris are likely long gone... if they haven't figured out how to sell worldwide by now, nothing is going to help them.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

*Magento Product Designer, Html5 Product Designer Tool*



hanger1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new for this forum. I am wonder how to sell my t-shirt online to all Country in this world? I am from Singapore & Malaysia.
> 
> How to promote my site / url so that people know about my website? Thanks



Social Media on Facebook, Google+, Instagram, Twitter is the best way to promote business and also SEO is very useful for promotion & drive traffic.


----------

